# What makes ideal Spring Conditions?



## skiboarder (Mar 20, 2009)

Assuming an overnight low below 32 degrees and a mostly sunny day, what are the ideal temperatures for a perfect day of Spring skiing?  What is the range of temps that make for that sweet corn?  What temps create mash potatoe mush?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 20, 2009)

skiboarder said:


> Assuming an overnight low below 32 degrees and a mostly sunny day, what are the ideal temperatures for a perfect day of Spring skiing?  What is the range of temps that make for that sweet corn?  What temps create mash potatoe mush?



It depends on alot of variables..I feel like manmade snow holds up better to spring warmth and sunlight..I would say 35-40 degrees with sunshine is the mad goldilocks hero snow range..but 50 degree sunshine after rainfall can also produce that same great corn..and great corn can prevail at much warmer temperatures depending on humidity and skier/rider traffic.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 20, 2009)

I think perfect spring skiing temps match perfect maple sugaring temps.  25 degrees at night, 45 during the day.   

I think the ideal thing is for it to get to 45 quickly in the morning.


----------



## skiboarder (Mar 21, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It depends on alot of variables..I feel like manmade snow holds up better to spring warmth and sunlight..I would say 35-40 degrees with sunshine is the mad goldilocks hero snow range..but 50 degree sunshine after rainfall can also produce that same great corn..and great corn can prevail at much warmer temperatures depending on humidity and skier/rider traffic.



That's interesting.  You are saying that after rainfall, it freezes overnight, so a higher temp of 50 would be optimal.  Also, warmer temps can create great corn with lower humidiy?


----------



## ckofer (Mar 22, 2009)

In addition to all this, a good breeze on a warm day of spring skiing seems to dry the corn out.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 22, 2009)

ckofer said:


> In addition to all this, a good breeze on a warm day of spring skiing seems to dry the corn out.



times two!!!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 24, 2009)

Then after the slopes enjoying an ice cold beer on the deck with bikini topped ski bunnies


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 24, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Then after the slopes enjoying an ice cold beer on the deck with bikini topped ski bunnies



winner


----------

